
Free support “for as long as you own your Apple product.” - shawndumas
http://www.info.apple.com/usen/legacy/legacyfaq.html/legacy_list.html
======
ljsocal
I wish my car dealer offered what Apple Store does...1) free evaluation of my
hardware/software, 2) free minor repairs and 3) free estimate (and suggested
alternatives) of repair costs and timing.

